# How to make a true Italian Espresso ?????



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I came across this while looking for something else. It mentions a number of things including the milk

http://www.espressoitaliano.org/files/File/istituzionale_inei_hq_en.pdf

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And people say the "third wave" is bollocks.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ajohn said:


> I came across this while looking for something else. It mentions a number of things including the milk
> 
> http://www.espressoitaliano.org/files/File/istituzionale_inei_hq_en.pdf
> 
> ...


But makes no mention at all regard water ?.

Jon.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

"It is also one of those that are

copied the most, often with very poor results. It is not

rare for the word espresso, coupled as it may be with

other words or symbols evoking the spirit of Italy, to

conceal all kinds of preparations, often in very bad taste."

Hmmm wonder who they are referring to??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

xpresso said:


> But makes no mention at all regard water ?.
> 
> Jon.


It discusses 25ml +/-2.5ml in the cup, >90% of that will be water.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MWJB said:


> It discusses 25ml +/-2.5ml in the cup, >90% of that will be water.


Honestly ... water quality .. the thing that evokes people to be critical of both for taste and machine care ... clock - up - wind.

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Honestly ... water quality .. the thing that evokes people to be critical of both for taste and machine care ... clock - up - wind.
> 
> Jon.


Lol when you are getting espresso for a euro , then the quality of water is the least of the problems.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ajohn said:


> How to make a true Italian Espresso ?????
> 
> John
> 
> -


When brewing a miscela with robusta, first of all hold your nose


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If people watched country file they might know that a UK farmer has switched his milk production to milk specifically aimed at producing microfoam.It's a blend of milk from 2 breeds that gets sent to a university to test - regularly by the look of it and it seems it sells too. That is probably where they got there milk spec from.

The espresso brew. I do intend to try it at some point but have never got round to it. One problem is Sage and a basket that actually holds 7 grams.

John

-


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

xpresso said:


> Honestly ... water quality .. the thing that evokes people to be critical of both for taste and machine care ... clock - up - wind.
> 
> Jon.


Machine care, sure, but machines can be descaled. Countries have all sorts of different water, even Italy, you can't specify a water for a country.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> The espresso brew. I do intend to try it at some point but have never got round to it. One problem is Sage and a basket that actually holds 7 grams.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Scale it up/down at the same ratio.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Scale it up/down at the same ratio.


No that's not italian and your using metric weights, how can that be true Italian ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> No that's not italian and your using metric weights, how can that be true Italian ?


In the UK, without Italian roasted coffee, suspension of disbelief is the key to Nirvana...I just ask myself if Han Solo was making a true Italian espresso at light speed, on the Kessler run, with a 10g/18g basket, how would he do it? Or, just do what you want then try and kid everyone you're doing it the real way...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajohn said:


> If people watched country file they might know that a UK farmer has switched his milk production to milk specifically aimed at producing microfoam.It's a blend of milk from 2 breeds that gets sent to a university to test - regularly by the look of it and it seems it sells too. That is probably where they got there milk spec from.
> 
> John
> 
> -


2+2=9


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> In the UK, without Italian roasted coffee, suspension of disbelief is the key to Nirvana...I just ask myself if Han Solo was making a true Italian espresso at light speed, on the Kessler run, with a 10g/18g basket, how would he do it? Or, just do what you want then try and kid everyone you're doing it the real way...


This is is epic nonsense







it's wookie yeah?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey, let's remember guys if it wasn't for the Italians we'd all still be straining our coffee through a sweaty sock and thinking it's quite the thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lake_m said:


> Hey, let's remember guys if it wasn't for the Italians we'd all still be straining our coffee through a sweaty sock and thinking it's quite the thing.


Hey you leave the Japanese alone .


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MWJB said:


> 2+2=9


4.

Jon.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

xpresso said:


> 4.
> 
> Jon.


Thank you. Your entry into Friday's tea-break teaser will now go in the pot to be drawn at an undisclosed time. You will be notified if you are one our winners by an interesting cloud formation...keep them peeled, don't look down, it could be you!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Thank you. Your entry into Friday's tea-break teaser will now go in the pot to be drawn at an undisclosed time. You will be notified if you are one our winners by an interesting cloud formation...keep them peeled, don't look down, it could be you!


O'h Dear someone else that had problems at school and uses the anonymity of the keyboard to make up for it.

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> O'h Dear someone else that had problems at school and uses the anonymity of the keyboard to make up for it.
> 
> Jon.


Are we traveling on the humour bypass Road today.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Thank you. Your entry into Friday's tea-break teaser will now go in the pot to be drawn at an undisclosed time. You will be notified if you are one our winners by an interesting cloud formation...keep them peeled, don't look down, it could be you!


Can I enter too? Or am I too late. Is there a 2nd prize?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I still maintain that the only true Italian coffee is that made by Anthorn's granny. Ok, so maybe it tasted like burning tyres and involved milk microwaved to just below spontaneous eruptive boiling temp, but she was both traditional and Italian and therefore suitably qualified as an authority on the matter.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I still maintain that the only true Italian coffee is that made by Anthorn's granny. Ok, so maybe it tasted like burning tyres and involved milk microwaved to just below spontaneous eruptive boiling temp, but she was both traditional and Italian and therefore suitably qualified as an authority on the matter.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I haven't drunk any coffee there for donkey's years but given comments I'm inclined to think swallows and summer. Just like the UK and other places commercially made coffee is likely to vary.

John

-


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've only been to Sorrento and i got the feeling everything there is geared towards extracting money from tourists, from getting ripped off by the taxi driver on arrival, to the inedible breakfasts and surly service. I dare say if you go somewhere less touristy, it could be great. My mate loved it when he went, although he did get a glass of milk and a funny look when he ordered a latte!!!

No, but Anthorn was an ex forum member who disputed against the whole forum about how to steam milk, and claimed that his Italian grandmother's method must be better because she was both old and Italian. It involved a microwave and a whisk IIRC, bit of an in joke for those who remember the thread.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> No, but Anthorn was an ex forum member who disputed against the whole forum about how to steam milk, and claimed that his Italian grandmother's method must be better because she was both old and Italian. It involved a microwave and a whisk IIRC, bit of an in joke for those who remember the thread.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Ahh Anthorn.....hope he's ok where ever he's is with his Moka pot, lavazza and microwaved milk.

Amazing that his grandmother had a microwave back then.

I'm sure he's enjoying his coffee the way HE likes it.....Ash like Bitter and smelling of baby vomit.


----------

